# what should i do 2 clean my snowboard before i wax?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

what do i have 2 do cleaning wise before i wax my snowboard? and does it matter that i dont have the cleaning spray? cant i just use a cloth and water? and do i have 2 try and scrape the old wax off before i put some new wax on? i just bought a waxer and the tools to do it so im looking for some advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Do a once-over with a brass brush and then use a base cleaner to wipe it down. Wax on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ok but what r the steps for waxing again cuz im doing it for the first time this sat. i think it is 1. drip wax and iron it 2. scrape it 3. use the brush and smooth it out ?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

how dirty is it? 

If it's a new board, no cleaning necessary. 

If it's used, but doesn't appear dirty, no cleaning necessary. 

If it's visibly black with dirt (from spring conditions), rub off the dirt with a rag soaked in any all-porpouse houshold citrus cleaner or "simple green", then rinse off all traces cleaner with a moist rag. Let dry, then wax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

yea its clean i jw i wasnt sure thanks. now what r the steps in waxing a board?


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Part 1: YouTube - Snowboard waxing part one

Part 2: YouTube - Snowboard waxing part two

Part 3: YouTube - Snowboard waxing part three


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

rocket31 said:


> yea its clean i jw i wasnt sure thanks. now what r the steps in waxing a board?


Why don't you look at the FAQ at the top of the board section where you posted your question or do a search on this forum rather than having the info fed to you?


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Why don't you look at the FAQ at the top of the board section where you posted your question or do a search on this forum rather than having the info fed to you?


no kidding!wow. i wonder what else he/she could learn by just opening the eyes.


----------

